# Store is up and running



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Over the course of the winter, cabin fever struck hard. I was going crazy, and driving my wife insane as well. Finally, she said, "why don't you do that thing you've been talking about for so long. " So I said "OK". So here it is. My intent is to make the website as comprehensive as possible in regards to merchandise for prop builders. Though I may have only a single line of certain things right now, I plan on expanding constantly. Essentially, I'd like to become the amazon.com of prop building supplies. I'm trying to keep prices as low as possible. Some items I barely break even on just to remain competitive. The wiper motors are pricier than other places, but those other places also charge handling fees or have minimum order amounts (look out for these charges no matter where you shop) while I do not, so in the end the prices balance out.
Oh, and I want to apologize in advance to any other forum members who run stores (Frighteners, are you reading this?) regarding products I carry that they may carry. I don't mean to compete, but some of my products may be carried by others. I guess its inevitable in retail. 
Hope you enjoy Monster Guts.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Alive,
you did a nice job. Nice product line. Prices seem good. Once I get settled after the move, I may just place an order with you.
Oh, and FE as well.
Hope Monster guts is a sucess and have fun with it.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks johnny,
I appreciate the warm comments.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice site and hope you succeed!
Jeff


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks FE, that means alot coming from you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh gosh, shuffling feet....
I'll need to get my distributorship for MI from VEI nailed down for the foggers, nice price!


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Uh oh, does that mean we're getting into a price war, FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Not at all ANB, but competition is good for the buyers


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Good for the whole economy too. Buyers benefit from competition with lower prices thus them buying more, prompting manufacturers to make more, which means their employees remain employed. Those employees now have money to buy goods. And the cycle is complete. The whole commerce system thrives. So really, it helps everybody. We all win. I'll lay off the Economics 101 chant now.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey AliveNburied. I see you sell animated Lighting controllers. I have bought about 4 or 5 of those controllers and they are awesome. last year I used it for my crypt. It worked out pretty good.

https://home.comcast.net/~sloatbyte/crypt.wmv


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Yeah, Animated Lighting makes a good product. Lots of potential with their controllers. Do you have any video of them in action in your crypt?


----------

